

The Internet of Things - arnauddri
http://avc.com/2014/05/the-internet-of-things/

======
jacquesm
> So my bet is that most “things” will be dumb and the smarts will be in the
> phone or in the cloud. At least that’s what I woke up thinking about today.

Only until the pendulum swings once more.

